# Quality Control issues at Freud



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your troubles.

At least Woodcraft customer service gets five stars.

Edit:
I just looked at the reviews of this set on Amazon. There are three 1-star reviews, and two of them explained this same problem. This one if funny, because it comes to a very wrong conclusion:

Don't order this from Amazon. I ordered two (original and replacement) and both were defective. The chipper blades had a smaller diameter than the cutting blades, resulting in a raised ridge in the middle of the dado groove. I then walked into a local store (Woodcraft) and bought the exact same thing without this defect. The one Amazon is selling has printing on the blades that is sloppier, less crisp than the good version I bought. I think Amazon may be selling a Chinese knock-off of the real thing. Not sure of this, but definitely not the freud quality I read so much about before buying.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

It's possible that the sets were made in the same production run. I doubt they have 100% inspection. At least they were consistent


----------

